# Dessert Recipe: Almond Milk Jello Eyeballs



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

The title practically says the whole thing.

2 packets gelatin
1 cup cold water
1 cup hot milk
1/4 cup sugar
2 tsp Almond Extract
Gummy Lifesavers
Tray(s) from Mochi Ice Cream balls, to use as mold(s)

1. Add a light coating of vegetable oil to the mold, to serve as a release agent.
Sprinkle the gelatin over the cold water. Leave to soften for at least one minute. (This is important. Yes, I now can add to my record "Can't make Jello without messing it up."  )
2. Bring the milk to a boil. 
3. Add milk to the softened gelatin. Stir until completely dissolved (about 5 minutes) Add the sugar and Almond Extract and stir.
4. Put a gummy lifesaver in the bottom of each of the mold depressions.
5. Pour in the gelatin, chill until completely set.


People said they liked them because they weren't so sweet like everything else.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

They look like this:


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

They look really cool!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

If you are really fanatic you can paint bloodshot veins on them with red food color and a toothpick, but I ran out of time.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is very cool...I like that they are not too sweet and the lifesavers are a brillant idea.....the mochi ice cream trays, where did you buy them? *Thanks!*


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm thinking you could probably use egg cartons for the molds... 
This looks like an awesome idea; I think I'll add it to my list. Thanks for sharing!


----------

